# Nice Area To Live On Costa Del Sol



## mrsn2ewy (Jan 5, 2015)

HI

I am literally dipping my toe into the thought of moving to Spain, just sick of the uk! Which area has a good Infant school? as well as good health care..I will hopefully be setting up my small business in Spain to take pot luck at making a living...but area is crucial having a child..Mijas keeps creeping up but it seems a big place... i want to live somewhere on the costa del sol..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You need to do a lot of research before taking such a step. Its not that easy to do. You need to become autonomo to enable you to start a business, schools are all over the costa del sol. Mijas has a couple of infant schools, so you'd need to move to the right area to be accepted. Healthcare is dependent on whether you pay autonomo or have an employment contract, as, unlike the UK, its contribution based, not resident based.

Have a good look thru the forum and get an idea of just how difficult this decision might be and of course take a few fact finding trips first. Spain is still struggling its way out of the recession and unemployment is very high

Jo xxx


----------



## mrsn2ewy (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for that info can you tell me what Autonomo is and where it can be applied for i really do need to know absolutely everything before making the move and busy reading and learning from others experience doing this.., but I'm not doing anything in a hurry..Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrsn2ewy said:


> Thanks for that info can you tell me what Autonomo is and where it can be applied for i really do need to know absolutely everything before making the move and busy reading and learning from others experience doing this.., but I'm not doing anything in a hurry..Thanks


To become an autonomo, you'll need a gestor, who is a kind of mixture of an accountant and a lawyer. He will explain, work out your taxes and how much you'll have to pay. I believe its discounted for a year when you first start up - I'm not sure of the amount, but I think its half of the full amount which is roughly €250 a month. Maybe someone else will know more??

But you will need to do this to be eligible for healthcare, unless you have an alternative provable income thats enough to maintain your family

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I am not certain about this but I think to become autonomo don't you have to be resident? In which case you have to prove healthcare is in place and an income of €600 per person per month. If you can do that, you then have to register your business venture (which is now much cheaper and easier to do than a year ago) and then become autonomo which, as JoJo says, you will need a gestor to help you set up. At the moment you pay €50 a month for the first 6 months and this increases over the next 2 years to approx. €260 a month. Having said all that, you really need to visit your chosen area several times in order to determine whether or not your business idea will have any customers, if you need reliable internet, cost of rentals (don't even think about buying right now) and if your chosen area is somewhere you actually want to live. BUT, if you can tick all those boxes then the very best of luck; you'll need it but you just might be a success...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> I am not certain about this but I think to become autonomo don't you have to be resident? In which case you have to prove healthcare is in place and an income of €600 per person per month. If you can do that, you then have to register your business venture (which is now much cheaper and easier to do than a year ago) and then become autonomo which, as JoJo says, you will need a gestor to help you set up. At the moment you pay €50 a month for the first 6 months and this increases over the next 2 years to approx. €260 a month. Having said all that, you really need to visit your chosen area several times in order to determine whether or not your business idea will have any customers, if you need reliable internet, cost of rentals (don't even think about buying right now) and if your chosen area is somewhere you actually want to live. BUT, if you can tick all those boxes then the very best of luck; you'll need it but you just might be a success...



Yes, you're right Thrax, my typing and thinking skills (a poorly hand and an overworked brain) are preventing me from writing too much at the moment

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

When researching you need to consider the economic situation on the CdS. I posted the dreadful unemployment statistics for Malaga Province on another thread.
I wonder, do you speak Spanish? Contrary to what is thought by many, you will need a good command of Spanish to get any kind of employment.
You say you are 'sick of the U.K.' but do you know that because of lack of work, many Spanish people are leaving Spain to live and work in the UK?
Things have changed here in the last ten years. No longer easy to move and find work in the service or construction sectors.
It's another story if you are a skilled and qualified professional or retired with a good income, though.
I n reply to your original question about 'nice' places on the Costa del Sol....yes, there are many such. But it depends on what you mean by 'nice'.


----------



## mrsn2ewy (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you for taking the time to write out all welcomed advise.

I won't be seeking employment, but to set up a business,my existing business from here in the uk, i do Laser Engraving Design, on Plaques, Signs, Wood, Slate, Glass, laminates, tiles..i do a lot of work for Weddings as well.

My daughter has been going to lingo tots, spanish, here for a year now, and i will be getting to grips with some basic language skills before heading over, which I'm sure is going to be at least a year by the time i have done all my homework, but learning from all of you is very valuable as your already residence.

I do know that many Spanish do come over to the uk, many of my work colleagues were Spanish from the Madrid base we had at my Airlines. I gave that up last february to be self employed and have worked tirelessly to get it successfully off the ground. I will still be supplying to the uk even if i do move.. with thanks to the beauty of the internet!

Maybe 'Nice" was the wrong word to put..a good location for schools and area..being a family.

I was brought up abroad as a child, and the memories of the different lifestyle never leaves you. and to give that experience to my Daughter would be amazing, becoming fluent in Spanish and learning of the culture and country, no text book can teach that to her....

So thats the dream, it started with a thought and i am putting into action slowly


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mrsn2ewy said:


> Thank you for taking the time to write out all welcomed advise.
> 
> I won't be seeking employment, but to set up a business,my existing business from here in the uk, i do Laser Engraving Design, on Plaques, Signs, Wood, Slate, Glass, laminates, tiles..i do a lot of work for Weddings as well.
> 
> ...


Well, there are very many 'nice' places here, family-orientated. Some more expensive to live in than others, obviously. But surely your first concern would be to locate an area where you might find scope to build a client base for your business and where you will be able to lease workshops etc. at an affordable cost.
f I were considering setting up in business here, I would as part of my overall business plan spend a lot of time researching various areas to see what the possibilities might be. If your Spanish is merely 'basic' you'll find it very difficult to deal with Spanish clients or all the various bureaucracies involved in setting up a business, so ideally you'll need an area with a reasonable population of British immigrants.
There are still such areas on the CdS although many have packed their bags and returned to the UK because of financial pressures. But I would have thought that places like Alicante and Benidorm with a very large British population might offer more opportunities.
I think someone said that you would have to prove a monthly income of around £600 per person including for each child. Some areas require savings in the region of £6000 apparently. 
If you are looking to rent an apartment on the CdS monthly rents will vary according to town. In the Marbella area you'd have to think in terms of around 600 euros a month in a 'nice' area for a 2 bed flat, plus around 150 - 200 euros for electricity. Rents may be less further up or down the coast but of course the business opportunities may not be so plentiful there.
Then there's the question of transport. You can only drive a UK plated car for a fixed period of time if you are resident. Public transport in my part of the CdS is fairly adequate.
Most important is to get to know different areas, talk to people, find out the state of the local economy. Although the overall employment picture is bleak, there are 'hotspots' such as Marbella and of course Malaga City itself. Lots of fieldwork needed!
I'm sure you know there is no child benefit in Spain and you will be entitled to health care only when you have paid into the system.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Not trying to put you off, btw, or being 'negative', just trying to be helpful. Times aren't good here....


----------



## mrsn2ewy (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for your reply

i definitely wont be going to Alicante or Benidorm...

I holiday every year on the Costa Del Sol thats how i have fallen in love with the place.. Luckily i have enough money to do the move and i have given myself a years worth of salary to take my time with setting up and making an income.

Im back over in August so will be having good look around and chatting to lots of people..town hall, and seeking a lawyer to take me through all the legal stuff i would need to know.

With flying i do have very basic spanish dealing with Spanish flights but i want to be fluent..so will be seeking a Spanish student here studying in the uk to teach us, was a great idea of a friend as all students need to make extra money to..quicker than going to weekly classes.
Lovely chatting to you, and thanks again for your info you have given me, have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

You know what Mrs N, I have nearly a 100% record of advising people looking for work or setting up a new business to stay away from Spain. But, I think you have a sound head on sound shoulders. Furthermore, I think you will learn Spanish fast and get involved in the Spanish way of life. Think of any coastal location, move there for about a month in the off season Oct - May and I believe you will find what you are looking for (with 
no apologies to U2)


----------



## mrsn2ewy (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks Leper , yes i will be well prepared thats for sure! 

I have heard so many say to stay away, but at xmas while doing an event here in the uk, a visiting uk ex pat from Mijas stopped to look at my work and we got chatting...i told her we would love to be living over ins Spain, she said your products are amazing and would do well there as nothing like them.. so a great Positive...but i will be doing a lot of talking on my visit in August.

I don't need a shop just a small work shop to do my work.. so my over heads are pretty low as i supply to shops, do events and even craft markets where there is good footfall i do really well..

I would like to experience it all, if it dose not work out then i simply come home, but i would rather regret doing something than not trying it at all.

Every reply to my original post i have learned something from each one so this forum is very valuable for information. Many Thanks !


----------

